# New Little feature....(go to) top button



## webbie (Oct 4, 2012)

This is not worth announcing with a press release or other big notice, but you will see a button on the bottom right after you scroll down a page. It brings you back to the top again!


----------



## raybonz (Oct 4, 2012)

Yup I like it Craig! I used to use the home key to do this but sometimes it's handy..

Ray


----------



## fossil (Oct 4, 2012)

I like it.  Thanks.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it and have been hoping for something like this for some time.  Very handy if you frequent the 'Alerts' box at the top of the page.
Thanks Craig :thumbsup


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2012)

As someone that reads a lot of threads, I LOVE THIS FEATURE! Saw this as soon as it showed up and thought it was a new Safari feature. Then I noticed it on Firefox as well. Thank you Craig!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome feature...


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 17, 2012)

Saves reaching for Ctrl-HOME all the time like I do with other forums. Like it.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 5, 2012)

I love it too!  I was going to post an observation, comment, opinion, whatever it is,  on  this forum until I saw this thread.  I was going to say that as much as I like it, it seems counterintuitive to have it at the bottom instead of the top where I want to go.  However, as I can see here, all the positive posts, it is just me.   No one else thinks so.  So, I withdraw my observation.


----------



## fossil (Nov 5, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> ...I withdraw my observation.


 
Kinda late now.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 5, 2012)

fossil said:


> Kinda late now.


Oh, come on Rick, the politicians do it all the time .  So do lawyers when they are objected to....."I withdraw my question"    It's a tactic, you get to say what you wanted and then apologize for it.


----------



## fossil (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah...of course.  Way too long long since I saw my last Perry Mason episode, I guess.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 30, 2013)

Why does a page that I have never visited before always automatically scroll to the last (bottom) post? I am constantly having to go back to the top to read the first post. This button helps but is there something set wrong in my preferences?


----------



## pen (Oct 30, 2013)

fire_man said:


> Why does a page that I have never visited before always automatically scroll to the last (bottom) post? I am constantly having to go back to the top to read the first post. This button helps but is there something set wrong in my preferences?



Hmm that's strange.  If I click on a thread I've never viewed, even with 20 posts in it, I still start at the top.  Just looked in the preferences and didn't see anything.  Do you have a different browser to try and see if the same thing happens?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2013)

It will do that if you click on it on the right on the main forum page. It is taking you to the most recent post in that forum that way. If you open the individual forum and then click on the thread title it will take you to the last unread post in the thread.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 30, 2013)

I still go to the last post even when I open the individual forum and then click on the thread title.

I went to the "Woodshed" Forum and clicked on "First Wood" (I never visited this thread) and it took me to the LAST post when using Internet Explorer.

I just tried it with FIREFOX and now it works! Internet Explorer seems to be the problem.


----------



## pen (Oct 30, 2013)

fire_man said:


> I still go to the last post even when I open the individual forum and then click on the thread title.
> 
> I went to the "Woodshed" Forum and clicked on "First Wood" (I never visited this thread) and it took me to the LAST post when using Internet Explorer.
> 
> I just tried it with FIREFOX and now it works! Internet Explorer seems to be the problem.



Try clearing the cache in IE.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 30, 2013)

It worked! Thanks Pen. I had to uncheck "Preserve favorite website data" before deleting cookies.


----------



## revdocjim (Nov 11, 2015)

Great addition, especially since the link to the sub-forum no longer appears at the bottom of the page as it did before.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey!  I remember that button from the old forum.  Unfortunately, it doesn't appear in the new Edge browser that comes with Win10.

Also, CTRL-Home doesn't work in Edge.  Only way I have of reaching the top of the page is to grab the mouse and manually scroll up.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 14, 2016)

revdocjim said:


> Great addition, especially since the link to the sub-forum no longer appears at the bottom of the page as it did before.


I haven't been around much this summer, but it looks like the forum got another facelift...very nice. And now there's a link at the bottom of the page back to the refreshed forum, which I really missed before. Very handy!


----------

